
Ask HN: Male Programmer Social Group - tracker1
I&#x27;ve just seen yet another &quot;female programmer group&quot; post, and to be honest, I wonder how people would feel about starting a &quot;male only&quot; programmer social group.
======
danielvf
If that was your only reason for creating the group, I have a feeling the
group would end being more about social issues then about programming. :)

Personally, one of the things I love about most topic/hobby groups in America
is how the bring people together that otherwise would not be - and most of the
social classes and identity drops away.

I live in the South where shooting sports and car racing are popular. You can
have a Bank of America executive and a plumber discussing competive shooting
techniques and the relationship between them is entirely based on their
shooting skills. Wealth, ancestry, skin color, doesn't matter a bit.

If someone wants to make any kind of exclusive topic group, they are welcome
to. But it almost always devolve into meta meta politics. People who really
care about the craft or sport will end up somewhere else.

------
generic_user
It would more the likely be quite successful. I think its only a matter of
time before something like this takes off.

------
welder
You don't have to, because any programmer group is already usually male
dominated.

------
solipsism
It would fail because all the male programmers are already at the almost-all-
male programmer social group.

